# How much food does your chi eat daily?



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Fibi is currently free-fed. I used to feed both of my dogs twice a day and the amount that the food bag said (we feed them Iams), but that seemed like such a little amount (they say she should only have 1/3 cup per day...isn't that such a little amount???). We went to the vet last weekend and she's gained almost a pound and a half since February. Freedom (my GSD/Rottie mix) is still fed twice a day, but we feed her twice as much as is recommended, so she gained about 10 pounds this year. So, we decided to buy the Iams weight maintenance (or whatever it's called) kind.

What does everyone here feed your furbabies and how much per day? Am I wrong to think that 1/3 cup is too little? Fibi's currently 6.4 lbs.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I feed my guys Royal Canin Chihuahua and I only feed about 3/4 cup per dog. My vet uses Royal Canin large breed for his 50lb dog and told me it is highly dense and concentrated. That his 50lb dog eats five cups a day so he said for my dogs (being a tenth the size of his) to adjust the feeding accordingly, which would have been about 1/2 cup per day. The bag suggested 3/4 cup for a 7lb. chi so I'm guessing my 10 and 12 lb guys would get about 1 cup. I split the difference and came up with 3/4 cup a day and that seems to be doing well for them. 
I also free feed and the food amount lasts them all day with a little left over for a night time snack if they choose. This way my Bella doesn't do the bottomless pit thing and with the extra activity they are getting at the park everyday, I'm hoping she will lose the weight that she needs to lose without a doggy diet.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

My girls eat Royal Canin Chi, and they sometimes eat a 1/3 of a cup each. It's usually a little less. I free feed them. I use a 1/3 cup measuring cup for a scoop and put 1 and 1/2 scoops in their bowl in the morning. Sometimes they eat it all and I put another scoop in their bowl when they do but they NEVER eat all of the second scoop by bed time.

I used to feed my 120 lb Rottie 4 1/2 cups of food a day. The last food I used for the Rotties was Nutro's Natural Choice Senior.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

Pebblz and Daizy are free- fed. I feel Royal Canin puppy formula. I bought two bags of the Chi RC but Pebblz really hated it. They are fed out of the X-Small gravity water and feed feeders you can get at PetSmart for 12 dollars each. I was filling the bowl up once a day with 1.5 cups and it was gone at the end of the day. The puppy (Daizy) was very thin when I got her so I wanted her to have food available when ever she wanted it. The container keeps it very fresh. I bought one for my Dad for his two Chi's for Christmas. It is a real time saver as my dogs only eat dog food not people food.

Davena


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

austin gets a cup of science diet and a can of mighty dog once day day mixed together hes a big eater !


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Where do you get the Royal Canin Chihuahua food?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I get Royal Canin Chihuahua food from PetSmart.
On their web site they only have the small bags, but in the store they have larger bags.


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

I feed Yoda 2 times a day and a snack in between. He gets half of a small can morning and night.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo actually eats 1 cup a day, maybe a lil more or less depending on his mood...

He is free fed also now that he is an adult...when he was a pup he ate 3 scheduled meals a day)

He mainly eats in the morning (a couple of nibbles)

Eats when I get home...

And around 10 pm he eats again...

He weighs in at 5 1/2 pounds....he is normal...not overweight yet...
He also eats Royal Canin Chi mix....
He actually drinks way more water than he eats...sometimes...maybe once every 2 weeks he gets canned food...I give him wellness turkey/sweet potato mix, or he gets Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul...

If I fed him the recommended amount he would go on strike, pack his bags, and go to my moms :wave: LOL


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I get Royal Canin Chihuahua from Petco or Petsmart. I buy the 3lb. bag which lasts me about a month, even with the two dogs.


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Goliath eats twice a day, with a quarter cup roughly at each meal.
He also gets bits and bobs of whatever i'm eating, or treats if hes being especially cute.
He also has a greenie or peanutz most evenings before bedtime.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson has Rc for brekkie and a snack for lunch then Rc for dinner with a little bit of my dinner normally! especially steak!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl eats 1/4 cup of Royal Canin 3x a day. I don't know if 3/4 cup a food is enough for a 7 lb 3.5 month old :shock: (big boy!) but he doesn't finish his meals on schedule, and he usually doesn't finish his dinner until the next morning...so I guess it is enough!
Usually about once a week I mix some wet food in with his dry food and then he'll eat it aaaall up.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sami won't eat her dog food all day if I don't give her some of what I am eating. She waits and waits until I feed her my food (leftovers) and if I don't she won't touch her food till the end of the day. I am switching over from biljac puppy to royal canin chi formula. i did notice rc chi is a lot harder and sami does have to crunch her food a lot longer. 

I've been home with my parents for 4 days now and Sami's been spoiled...my parents even cook for her. She will lose some weight after I leave, I'm sure. She's up to 5 pounds now. The breeder didn't think she could get past 4. Oops. too much human food I am sure. But it's good for her, white meat chicken, beef, rice, etc. Not talking about pizza or anything  although she will eat that as well!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

My Two chis eat 1/3 of a cup of Canidae daily divided into 2 meals a day.Plus i give them a few treats.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I feed Tank a handful 2 times a day, so I guess that equals out to somewhere around a cup a day. He looks healthy. I feed him Flint River Ranch, which means it's a rich food and he doesn't need as much. It doesn't have any bi-products so there are less fillers, which means less food is needed. He gets treats in between meals. He usually doesn't finish his food right away either, so I figure what he's being fed is plenty. He looks great too! He doesn't scratch as much now and that makes me very happy


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I feed my pup a little less than 1/4 cup of dry food with 2 tbsp. or so of wet food mixed, twice a day, but she usually doesn't eat all of it. She is healthy and gains weight normally for her age, so that is how I would judge how much is the right amount, regardless of what the bag says.

For dry food I feed her Chicken Soup and for canned I feed all varieties of Wellness (except for Whitefish cuz she refuses! to eat it! lol)


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, I went out today and bought some of the Royal Canin for Chi's. Kind of expensive, but worth it in the long run I think. Since there is such a big differece in Freedom and Fibi's weights, they really need to be on separate food anyway. So, I just gave Fibi 1/3 of a cup and she gobbled it down. Granted, she hasn't eaten since this morning (except for some doggy cookies we picked up at Petsmart), so that was her helping for the day anyway. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Good job, I forgot to mention that once Socrates was adjusted to the Royal Canin he actually started eating less of it than he did the last dog food I had him on but looked healthier and his coat is getting it's luster and sheen back.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Maddie and Rylie both eat Innova puppy. 

Rylie (15 weeks and a little bit over 2lbs) gets a little under 1/4 cup twice a day. Maddie (almost 9 months and 5.5lbs) gets a little less than 1/3 twice a day.


----------

